

Linus Torvalds Says Linux Binary Packages Are Terrible - anilmujagic
http://m.softpedia.com/linus-torvalds-says-linux-binary-packages-are-terrible-valve-might-save-the-desktop-458087.html

======
schrodingersCat
Just from a users perspective, this approach sucks. Ever tried to install a
package on an older Ubuntu box only to find that the binary for this version
has not been updated in over a year? Then you find out why: installing the
(old versions) of shared libraries inevitably breaks installation of normal
packages, and is usually followed by headaches and backtracking. I'm sweating
just thinking about this!

------
ibisum
GoboLinux for the win!

[http://gobolinux.org/](http://gobolinux.org/)

Oh .. wait. Its dead. What a shame. Well, maybe its time to revive it - or at
least, its concept of packages - so that we can solve this problem.

